# Rainy Weather Fishing



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I had the day off today and was looking forward to fishing. However, I cancelled due to pretty solid rain in the Tampa/St. Petersburg area. I just didn't feel like dealing with a pretty solid rainy morning even though I've got great rain gear and I know I still could have caught some really nice speckled trout.

I was wondering, how many of you hardcore anglers still would have went fishing if it was your only day off?


----------



## Permit53 (Feb 15, 2010)

I fish no matter what the weather, but i am shore bound and gettin away from the lightning is alot easier for me.


----------



## itzafamilyaffair (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah I would have went. I went on the 22nd and caught a 22" trout!


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

The only time I wont fish is during a thunder and lightening storm. Other than that I go.


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

My grandpa says it don't matter if it's raining, the fish are already wet!


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

pier pressure said:


> My grandpa says it don't matter if it's raining, the fish are already wet!


I heard that for the first time a few months ago. LOVE IT!!


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

The only time I get off the pier , or off the water is when the hairs on my arm, or one my head stand up straight (static electricity). Then ... its time to duck and not hold your rod up high . 

I prefer to fish the lower barometer , just before a rain ( with clouds and overcast). Once it rains , pull the hoddie up , and continue fishing .

A bolt of lightning ... I'm outta there !(but I count for 4 seconds per mile away , and I count to be "just in case" ).

However , if the bite is on ,... I don't listen to myself !!( and stay a long as I can).:fishing:
Fishwander


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

Got caught in the rain once while fishing out of my canoe. In that situation you can only fish for so long before you *have *to begin bailing. Now, I know this is a pier/surf forum - not a boat forum, but my outing turned into a surf trip (as I quickly tired of bailing and not fishing) when I headed to shore! See, I can stay on task...


----------



## floridasportsman (Aug 13, 2010)

I went out the other night and it was rainin pretty bad, so I bought a $2 poncho and kept goin. When I can go I stay as long as possible.


----------



## TheDr (Jun 21, 2010)

I've only recently started surf fishing but the best trip I've had was when we decided to fish in the rain. Saw some guy hook a huge tarpon, had to have been at least 4.5 to 5 feet, and me and my buddy where catching fish as fast as we could get bait in the water. Too bad every trip can't be like that.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Rainy Fishing*

Went early in part so i could secure my spot at the Boat ramp. Fished 4:30am-8:45am.
Caught 3 Flounder to 17.5" and a chunky 5lb. Bluefish some mangrove roots and several Jacks thrown back. :fishing:

Dinner tomorow


----------

